# Holiday gift ideas wanted



## RAYT721 (Nov 21, 2004)

*Well, it's that time of year ago. My wife and I have decided to give mason jars filled with the dry ingredients for our recipients to make brownies. It's just so hard to give meaningful gifts to the many co-workers we have but that we want to acknowledge. I would appreciate input of ideas for other inexpensive but thoughtful gift ideas that you may have or that you practice at the holiday time. Anyone can buy a gift certificate ... I am looking for personal gifts that reflect the spirit of the season. Can you help me out here??? Thanks in advance and HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL. /rayt721*


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

RAYT, I personally love receiving gifts such as these and enjoy giving them myself.  For me, it says the giver spent a lot of time and energy to deliver a thoughtful one-of-a-kind gift.  What a wonderful thing for you guys to do!

There are a plethora of ideas that can be found in this link started by jkath and I'm sure you can get some great ideas here!

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=4198

Happiest of Holidays to you and yours!


----------



## RAYT721 (Nov 21, 2004)

*WOW!!!*

Thanks for the link. I have missed that thread completely. I searched for "gifts" and "gift ideas" before posting my request but THAT was exactly what I was looking for. /rayt721


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2004)

This is THE best soup from a jar I have ever had - or NOT from a jar  I can only tell you that someone gave it to me and I was immediately on the phone getting the recipe.  The only thing I do differently (and it's because I never know if someone has these spices) is I add the bay leaf, salt, chili powder, and ground cumin to the jar also.  I just sprinkle it on the top of all the beans.  IT IS GREAT - that's all I can tell you.  


1 pound dried black beans 
1 pound dried red beans 
1 pound dried kidney beans 
1 pound dried navy beans 
1 pound dried great northern beans 
1 pound dried baby lima beans 
1 pound dried large lima beans 
1 pound dried pinto beans 
1 pound dried green split peas 
1 pound dried yellow split peas 
1 pound dried black-eyed peas 
1 pound dried green lentils 
1 pound dried brown lentils 

What to do:

Combine all of the beans in a very large bowl. 

Pour two cups of the bean mixture into pretty jars ( 16-oz.) jars- these jars should hold two cups of bean mix. 

Give with the following recipe for holiday bean soup. You could also layer the beans in the jar for prettier effect. Just put a little of each of the beans in until you fill it to the top. 

Print out the tag and attach it to the jar. (below)

It is an attractive label as well as the preparation instructions for the recipe. 

Holiday Bean Soup

Preparation Directions

beans from jar 
1 smoked ham hock 
2 cans ( 14.5 oz each ) stewed tomatoes 
1 medium onion chopped 
1 clove garlic minced 
1 bay leaf 
6 cups water 
1/4 cup fresh parsley 
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar 
2 teaspoons salt 
1 teaspoon chili powder 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 

Cover the beans with water and soak overnight.  Drain beans and place in a stockpot. Add ham, tomatoes, onion, garlic, bay leaf and 6 cups of water. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, cover & simmer 1 hour or until beans are tender. Remove bay leaf before serving. Serve warm. Makes 11 cups of soup.


----------



## Raine (Nov 22, 2004)

Cranberry-n-Spice Cider Mix
Makes 1 gift

1/2 cup dried cranberries
12 cinnamon sticks
1/2 teaspoon crushed whole cloves
2 tablespoons whole allspice

In a small bowl, stir the cranberries and spices together. Place in a pint jar and attach the following recipe:

Cranberry-n-Spice Cider 
Makes 12 servings
Use within 3 months

2 quarts apple cider
1 quart water
1 package Spiced Cranberry Cider Mix
2 oranges, sliced

In a large saucepan combine the cider, water, and Cranberry-n-Spice Cider Mix. Heat through but do not boil. Add most of the orange slices, reserving some to garnish mugs of cider. Serve warm.


----------



## Raine (Nov 22, 2004)

French Vanilla Cocoa Mix
Makes 8 gifts

10-1/2 cups nonfat instant dry milk
4 cups confectioner's sugar
2 (8-ounce) jars French vanilla flavored nondairy powdered creamer
3-1/2 cups hot cocoa mix (not baking cocoa)
2-3/4 cup nondairy powdered creamer
1/2 teaspoon salt

Combine all ingredients. Scoop into approximately 8 pint size jars and attach the following recipe:

French Vanilla Cocoa 
Makes about 8 cups
Use within 6 months

Stir 3 heaping tablespoons of cocoa mix into 1 cup of hot water or milk. Stir to dissolve.

Christmas Morning Pancake Mix 
Makes 1 gift

3 cups all purpose flour
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons baking powder
4 teaspoons cinnamon
1 1/4 teaspoons salt

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl. Scoop into a quart jar, shaking down to fit it all in. Attach the following recipe:


----------



## Raine (Nov 22, 2004)

Christmas Morning Pancakes
Makes 12 medium pancakes

3/4 cup milk
1 egg
2 tablespoons oil
1-1/3 cups Christmas Morning Pancake Mix

Heat a lightly greased griddle. In a medium bowl, combine the milk, egg, and oil. Add 1-1/3 cups pancake mix, and stir just until moistened. It should still be somewhat lumpy. Cook on the heated griddle or in a waffle iron. Best if used within 6 months.


----------



## Raine (Nov 22, 2004)

Potato Soup Mix
Makes 1 gift

1-3/4 cups instant mashed potatoes
1-1/2 cups dry milk
2 tablespoons instant chicken bullion
2 teaspoons dried minced onion
1 teaspoon dried parsley
1/4 teaspoon ground white pepper
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
1/8 teaspoon turmeric
1 1/2 teaspoons seasoning salt

Combine all ingredients in a bowl and mix. Scoop into a 1-quart canning jar and attach the following recipe:

Potato Soup
For 1 serving

1/2 cup Potato Soup Mix
1 cup boiling water

Place potato soup mix in a soup bowl. Pour in boiling water and stir until smooth.


----------



## Raine (Nov 22, 2004)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups Cookie Mix
Makes 1 gift

3/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
1 3/4 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
8 large Reese's peanut butter cups candies cut into 1/2 inch pieces

Mix flour, baking powder, and baking soda together. In a quart jar, layer the sugar, the brown sugar (compress), flour mixture, and finish off with the chunks of peanut butter cups. Tamp each layer firmly before adding the next ingredient. Attach the following recipe to the jar:

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups Cookies 
Makes 30 cookies
Use within 3 months

1 jar Reese's Peanut Butter Cups Cookie Mix
3/4 cup butter, softened
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 teaspoon vanilla

Remove Reese's candy chunks from the jar and set aside. Empty cookie mix into a large mixing bowl and stir to mix. Add the butter, egg, and vanilla. Mix well. Stir in candy chunks. Roll dough into walnut sized balls. Place 2 inches apart on lightly greased cookie sheets. Bake at 375 F for 12 to 14 minutes or until edges are lightly browned. Cool 5 minutes on baking sheet. Remove to wire racks to cool completely.


----------



## Raine (Nov 22, 2004)

Wacky Cake Mix
Makes 1 gift

2 cups flour
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
2/3 cup cocoa powder
1 1/3 cups sugar

In a large bowl, combine flour, salt, and baking powder. Layer ingredients in a quart jar with the flour mixture on the bottom, then the cocoa powder, and topping it off with the sugar. Tap the jar lightly or tamp down each ingredient as it is added to ensure it all fits into the jar fit neatly. Attach the following recipe:

Wacky Cake
Makes 12 servings
Use within 6 months

1 Wacky Cake Mix
3/4 cup vegetable oil
2 teaspoon vinegar
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 cups water

Combine all ingredients in a bowl until well mixed. Pour into a greased 13 x 9-inch pan. Bake at 350 F for 35 minutes. Frost as desired or sprinkle with powdered sugar and serve with fresh sliced fruit.


----------



## Raine (Nov 22, 2004)

Catchy Sayings for Quick Kitchen Gifts


"You're getting 'muffin' for Christmas" tied to a box or jar of muffin mix. 
"May your holiday's be merry and sprite" on a jug of Sprite soda pop. 
"Jelly is like love-you can't spread it around without getting some on yourself." Attach to a jar of homemade jelly or jam. 
"We whisk you a Merry Kiss-mas." Fill a wire whisk with chocolate kisses and attach greeting. 
"Have a jolly Christmas!" on a bag of Jolly Ranchers or Jolly Time popcorn. 
"When Santa "Chex" his list, he won't find anyone nicer than you." Give with Chex mix. 
"Hope you have a 'ball' this holiday season." Attach to popcorn balls. 
"We're 'rooting' for you to have a Happy New Year" on a jug of root beer. 
"We're nuts about you! Merry Christmas." Share with your special blend of nuts. 
"Blot out your troubles and absorb the Christmas Spirit." Fill the center of paper towels with a favorite holiday treat. Hold in the treats with crumpled foil, tissue paper, or paper towels! 
"Holiday hugs from me." Attach to a handful of Hershey's Hugs. 
"No one matches you as neighbors! Merry Christmas." Stick to a box of matches; include a candle or scented fire-starter pinecones. 
"May your holiday's bubble over with fun!" Send along with bubble-gum or bubble bath. 
"Knew you'd need (or knead) a little extra 'dough' for Christmas." Tie to a tub of cookie dough or frozen bread dough. 
"Snap, crackle, pop! We think you're tops!" Place on a plate of rice-crispy treats. 
"Wishing you a souper holiday season." Tag along with soup mix. 
"May your holiday's be sprinkled with love and laughter." Decorated sugar cookies or cookie decorating basket-sugar cookies, icing, cookie cutters, and sprinkles. 
"Wishing you a sparkling holiday season." Tie around a bottle of sparkling cider. 
"Your friendship has warmed us the whole year through." Send with hot cocoa mix. 
"Raise a little cane this season." Attach to a large candy cane or bag of candy canes. 
"I hear you've been naughty/ So listen, here's the scoop . . . / I'm running short on coal this year, / Enjoy this 'Snowman Poop." / Love, Santa Tape this poem to a bag of marshmallows sent along with hot cocoa mix. Or simulate a melted snowman by giving a bottle of water, two pretzel sticks, enough raisins for eyes, buttons, and mouth, and a handful of marshmallows in a reclosable sandwich bag.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 23, 2004)

Rainee, how clever!  thanks for some great ideas for gift tags.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 23, 2004)

These are great, rainee!!!


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

APPLE CAKE IN A JAR


2/3 c Shortening 
1 1/2 ts Salt 
2 2/3 c Sugar 
3 c Flour 
4 ea Eggs 
2/3 c Water 
1 ts Cinnamon 
3 c Apples; grated
2 ts Baking soda 
2/3 c Raisins 
1/2 ts Baking powder 
2/3 c Chopped nuts 

Mix the ingredients together in the order given. Sterilize 7 to 9 wide mouth pint jars and lids. Grease them with shortening. Fill the jars half full and bake on the middle wire rack in the oven. Bake for 45 minutes at 325°F. As soon as the cake is done, remove the bottles from the oven one at a time. Wipe the rim of the bottle clean with cloth and put on the hot sterilized Lids. Screw down the bands and let cool. 

Important - Do not use small mouth jars. Do not add any other ingredients. As the cake cools in the sealed jar, it will pull away from the sides of the jar and come out easily when ready to serve. Slice and serve with lemon sauce. 

Lemon Sauce 

2 tbls. cornstarch 
2 tbls. butter 
1/2 cup sugar 
4 1/2 tsp 

Finely grated lemon rind pinch of salt 2 tbls lemon juice 1 cup boiling water in a pan, thoroughly stir together the corn starch, sugar, and salt. gradually stir in the boiling water, stirring constantly to keep it smooth. Continue stirring and cook over moderate heat until boiling. Boil gently for about 20 minutes. remove from heat, add butter, lemon rind and juice. stir thoroughly. Serve hot over apple cake in a jar. Makes about 1 1/4 cups. This sauce is thicker and more tart than the usual lemon sauce.


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

BLARNEY STONE COOKIE MIX IN A JAR


1 cup sugar
3/4 cup golden raisins
1 1/2 c salted peanuts
1 3/4 c flour mixed with 1 t baking soda and 1 t allspice

Layer ingredients in order given in a 1 quart wide mouth canning jar. Press each layer firmly in place before adding the next ingredient. (makes 5 cups of mix)

Attach recipe:

Empty jar into large mixing bow; use you hands to thoroughly mix. Add 1/2 sticks soft butter, 2 eggs slightly beaten and 1 1/2 t vanilla. Mix until completely blended - you will need to finish mixing with your hands. Shape into balls the size of walnuts. Place 2" apart on sprayed cookie sheet. Bake at 375°F for 9-11 minutes, until edges are lightly browned - cool 5 minutes on baking sheet and remove cookies to racks to cool completely. (Makes 3 1/2 dozen)


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

BRIARWOOD BUTTON COOKIE MIX IN A JAR


Layer the following in a 1 qt. wide-mouth jar, using a canning funnel works great! Pack very firmly:

3/4 cup sugar
1 cup oatmeal
1 cup M&M's
3/4 cup brown sugar, firmly packed
2 cups flour
1 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. soda
Rice Krispies to fill jar
(4 1/2 cups go into the jar before the Rice Krispies)

Attach recipe:

Briarwood Button Cookies

Place the contents of the cookie mix jar into a bowl and add 1 egg and 1 stick of butter or margarine. Mix well with a spoon. Drop, by the spoonful, onto a lightly greased cookie sheet. Bake at 350°F for 10-12 minutes.


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

BROWNIE CAKES IN A JAR


2 Canning jars; wide mouth 
1 c All-purpose flour 
1 c Sugar 
1/2 ts Baking soda 
1/4 ts Ground cinnamon (optional) 
1/3 c Butter or Margarine 
1/4 c -Water 
3 tb Unsweetened cocoa powder 
1/4 c Buttermilk 
1 Egg; beaten 
1/2 ts Vanilla extract 
1/4 c Walnuts; finely chopped 

Here's one you can start out with, it makes 2 jars. Every recipe technique is the same, just different ingredients.. Sterilize, two 1-pint straight-sided wide-mouth canning jars (specifically made for canning jams and jellies) lids and rings by boiling for 10 minutes (keep the lids and rings in the hot water until ready to use); set aside. In a small bowl stir together flour, sugar, baking soda and cinnamon, if desired. Set aside. In a medium saucepan combine butter or margarine, water and cocoa powder; heat and stir until butter or margarine is melted and mixture is well blended. Remove from heat; stir in flour mixture. Add buttermilk, egg and vanilla; beat by hand until smooth. Stir in nuts. Pour mixture into the prepared canning jars; place jars onto a cookie sheet. Preheat oven to 325°F. Bake for 35-40 minutes or until a pick inserted deep into each cake comes out clean. Remove cakes from the oven, one at a time. Place a lid, then a ring onto the jars and screw down tightly. USE HEAVY-DUTY MITTS, the jars ARE HOT!! Place jars onto your counter to cool. You'll hear a "plinking" sound. If you miss the sound, wait until the cakes are cool and press on the lids, they shouldn't move at all, that means they've sealed. Store cakes in a cool, dark place.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 23, 2004)

Rainee!!!
I cannot keep up with you today.  You are on a roll!  thanks for all these great-sounding desserts.


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

CANDY COOKIE MIX IN A JAR


1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar, firmly packed
1 tsp. powdered vanilla
1 tsp. baking soda
2 cups flour
1 cup candy bar chunks (Reese's peanut butter cups, Butterfinger bars, white or milk chocolate chunks)

Combine first five ingredients in a medium bowl. Whisk the ingredients together until they are evenly distributed, making sure all brown sugar lumps are crushed. Place 1 cup candy bar chunks (Reese's peanut butter cups, Butterfinger bars, white or milk chocolate chunks) on top of mix. Store in an airtight container. (Makes 4 cups of mix)

Attach this recipe to the jar:

Candy Cookies

1 cup unsalted butter or margarine, softened
1 large egg
1 jar of Candy Cookie Mix

Preheat oven to 350°F. In the large bowl of an electric mixer, beat the butter until it is smooth. Add the egg, and continue beating until the egg is combined. Add the Candy Cookie Mix and candy bar chunks and blend on low just until the cookie mix is incorporated. Form the cookies into 1 1/2" balls and place them 2" apart on an ungreased cookie sheet. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes, until golden on the edges. Remove from the oven, and cool on the cookie sheet for 2 minutes before removing to a cooling rack. (Makes 3 dozen cookies.)


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

CARROT CAKE MIX IN A JAR


2 c sugar
2 t powdered vanilla
1/2 cup chopped pecans
3 c all purpose flour
2 t baking soda
1 T cinnamon
1/4 t nutmeg

Combine and blend ingredients in a small bowl. Store in an airtight container (Makes about 5 3/4 cups)

Attach Recipe:

Carrot Cake


(Makes one 13x9" cake)

1 pkg. Carrot Cake Mix
1 1/2 c vegetable oil
3 large eggs
3 c grated carrots
1 (8oz) can crushed pineapple

Preheat oven to 350°F and grease a 13x9" pan. Place Carrot Cake Mix in a large bowl. Make a well in the center of the mix and add the oil, eggs, carrots and pineapple. Blend until smooth. Pour batter into the prepared pan and bake for 40 to 50 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean. Cool the cake and frost if desired or dust with powdered sugar.


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIE MIX IN A JAR


1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup chopped nuts 
1 cup chocolate chips 
1 cup packed brown sugar 
2 1/2 cups flour mixed with 1 tsp. baking soda 
1/4 tsp. salt

Layer ingredients in jar in order given. Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient. 

Recipe to attach to jar: Empty cookie mix in large mixing bowl; stir to combine. Add 3/4 cup softened butter, 1 egg slightly beaten and 1 tsp. vanilla; mix until completely blended. Roll heaping tablespoonfuls into balls. Place 2" apart on a lightly greased cookie sheet. Bake at 350°F for 13 to 15 minutes. Cool 10 minutes on baking sheet. Remove to wire racks to cool completely. These cookies will firm up when completely cooled. Yield: 3 dozen.


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

CRAZY CAKE MIX IN A JAR


2 cups flour
2/3 cup Cocoa Powder
3/4 tsp. Salt
1 1/2 tsp. Baking Powder
1 1/3 cups Sugar
(4 cups of ingredients fill the jar)

Combine the sugar and salt and place in a 1 quart canning jar. Add the cocoa powder. Combine the flour and baking powder and add to the jar. It is helpful to tap jar lightly on a padded surface (towel on counter) as you layer the ingredients to make all ingredients fit neatly. Use scissors to cut a 9" diameter circle from fabric of your choice. Center fabric circle over lid and secure with a rubber band. Tie on a raffia or ribbon bow to cover the rubber band.

Attach a card with the following directions:

Crazy Cake

This is a crazy cake because you mix the cake all together in the pan that you bake it in. 

Pour contents of jar into a 9x13" baking pan, then add the following ingredients:

3/4 cup Vegetable Oil
2 tsp. Vinegar
1 tsp. Vanilla
2 cups Water

Stir cake ingredients together using a wire whisk or fork, making certain that all ingredients are completely mixed together. Bake at 350°F for 35 minutes. Frost as desired or serve sprinkled with powdered sugar, with fresh fruit on the side.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=4198 I thought I'd post this link here. There are some great ideas on this thread too!


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

These are also wonderful gifts. Maybe a little late for this year, but there is next year.

FRIENDSHIP CAKE


STARTER

12 oz. or 1 cup sugar 
28 oz. can peaches, cut up
28 oz. can pineapple, cut up 
2 jars or 16 oz. maraschino cherries, cut up 
4 packages white cake mix with pudding in the mix 
Chopped walnuts 
14 large eggs 
1 1/2 cups oil 

In a large bowl, mix sugar and peaches. Let stand for 10 days, stirring every day. Add pineapple, mix for 10 days. Add maraschino cherries, mix for 10 days. Drain off all juice. Pour into 12 oz. jars. Starter to be used 2-3 days. Freeze it. 

To fruit add: 2 packages of pudding white cake mix, chopped walnuts. 

Mix well. 

In a bowl, beat eggs. Add oil. Add 2 more cake mixes to fruit mix. Then combine both. 

Grease 4 loaf pans. Bake at 300°F for 1 hour. Then freeze.


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

HAWAIIAN COOKIE MIX IN A JAR


1/3 cup sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 cup packed flaked coconut
2/3 cup chopped macadamia nuts
2/3 cup chopped dates
2 cups flour mixed with 1 tsp. baking soda and 1 tsp. baking powder

Layer ingredients in jar in order given. Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.
(Makes 4 1/2 cups of mix)

Recipe to attach to jar:

Empty cookie mix in large mixing bowl; stir to combine. Add 1/2 cup softened butter, 1 egg slightly beaten and 1 tsp. vanilla; mix until completely blended. Roll dough into walnut-sized balls. Place 2" apart on a lightly greased cookie sheet. Press cookie down slightly with the heel of your hand. Bake at 350°F for 11 to 13 minutes or until edges are lightly browned. Cool 5 minutes on baking sheet. Remove to wire racks to cool completely. Yield: 2 1/2 dozen.


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

ORANGE SLICE COOKIE MIX IN A JAR


3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1-3/4 cups flour mixed with 1 tsp. baking powder and 1/2 tsp. baking soda
1 1/2 cups orange slice candies, quartered (wrap in plastic wrap)
(makes 4 1/2 cups of mix)

Layer ingredients in jar in order given. Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Orange Slice Cookies

Remove candies from jar and set aside. Empty cookie mix in large mixing bowl; stir to combine. Add 1/2 cup softened butter, 1 egg slightly beaten and 1 tsp. vanilla; mix until completely blended. Stir in orange candies. Roll dough into walnut-sized balls. Place 2" apart on a lightly greased cookie sheet. Bake at 375°F for 12 to 14 minutes or until edges are lightly browned. Cool 5 minutes on baking sheet. Remove to wire racks to cool completely. (Yield: 2 1/2 dozen.)


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

SNICKERDOODLE COOKIE MIX IN A JAR


2 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 tsp. salt
1 t baking soda
2 t cream of tartar
1 1/2 c sugar
(Makes 4 1/4 cups of mix.)

Combine the ingredients with a whisk. Place in jar.

Combine: 1/2 c sugar and 1 T cinnamon and place in a small ziploc bag and attach to the outside of the jar. Label the bag Sugar/Cinnamon Blend.

Attach the following recipe:

Snickerdoodles
(makes about 5 dozen cookies)

1 c butter or margarine, softened
2 eggs
1 pkg. Snickerdoodle Mix
1/2 sugar
1 T cinnamon

Preheat oven to 350°F. In the large bowl of an electric mixer, cream the butter/margarine until light. Add the eggs and beat on low until the mixture is smooth. Add the Snickerdoodle Mix and continue mixing on low until the dough begins to form. Place the Sugar/Cinnamon Blend in a small bowl. Shape the dough into 1" balls and roll in the Sugar/Cinnamon Blend. Arrange the dough balls on ungreased baking sheets 2" apart. Bake 16 to 19 minutes, or until light tan. Transfer to wire racks to cool.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 23, 2004)

I just gave out 16 jars of my Habanero Jelly, thinking some may use with their turkey.  I just made some more jelly, but used Scotch Bonnet and Rocotillo Peppers.  I read this on another website, but I agree, the Rocotillo Hot Pepper Jelly does have the best flavor (to me).


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Yum pepper jelly on a ritz cracker with cream cheese.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 23, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> I just gave out 16 jars of my Habanero Jelly, thinking some may use with their turkey.  I just made some more jelly, but used Scotch Bonnet and Rocotillo Peppers.  I read this on another website, but I agree, the Rocotillo Hot Pepper Jelly does have the best flavor (to me).



I was wondering about Rocotillos!  On my taste buds, habaneros are "fruity" distinctively.  Do you agree?  Having never had a rocotillo (but having access to about a quart of them tomorrow), how is the taste different to you?  And I assuming we're talking jellies here...  I would very much appreciate having your opinion, deb.


----------



## jkath (Nov 24, 2004)

Rainee - for your cakes that cook in large-mouthed jars...
how long do they keep, when still sealed in jars?

Thank you so much for all that typing, btw!

I may need to add some of these recipes to the back pages of 
our recipe book I make for my annual cookie exchange.


----------



## Raine (Nov 24, 2004)

Don't know, things like that don't last very long around out house!


----------



## debthecook (Nov 29, 2004)

Audeo, I guess the word would be Fruity or Sweeter if you can imagine that for a volcanic hot pepper. Its hot, but the taste is there, not just the blast of heat immediately.  I really like the rocotillo, to the point where I think I'll just plant them, scotch bonnet and jalapeno. I did not try the jalapeno this year as a jelly.


----------

